# nod at



## Agharta

Hi everyone!
I am studying English.
I found this sentence in a English study book

-------------------------------------
"she nodded at him to begin speaking."


---> who begins speaking?
She? or he?
somebody said* he(him)* begins speaking.
but I think* she *begins speaking.....

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cherine

Hi Agharta and welcome to the forum,

The way I understand it is that he the one to begin talking after seeing her signal.
If you need a translation into Korean, I hope someone will help. But if you only need an explanation in English of the English sentence, then maybe posting in the English Only forum is better, to get more replies from English native speakers.


----------



## Agharta

Thank you very much ! cherine.


----------



## cherine

You're most welcome.


----------

